# Can a DVD-RW be finalized ?



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Can a DVD-RW be finalized ?
I use to use DVD+RW and I tried to finalize it using Lite on DVD recorder and it won't/


Does a Memorex DVD-RW need to be finalized in order to play on a regular DVD player or not ?

Because I have a regular DVD player which doesn't play pre-recorded videos
made by DVR7 Toshiba DVD recorder which hasn't been finalized, but can be played in the recorder/player of the Toshiba DVR7.


Thanks.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*RW* discs need to be *finalized* to be played in another player then the one it was recorded on. What software are you using to Burn your DVD-RW? Put the disc in and open the software and you should be able to *Finalize* it in that software. 
*DVD-R* discs are much easier to work with as they don't need to be *Formatted* before use or *Finalized* before being ejected. They cannot be used again like a *RW* disc can.
What disc type are you burning your DVD disc as? To play a burned DVD disc on set top player, you must convert the file to *DVD Format*. When you browse the DVD, it should have 2 yellow folders in the root of the disc. *VIDEO_TS *and *AUDIO_TS* if the burned disc does not have this format the DVD player won't recognize it.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I am using a DVD recorder(D-VR7)- 

Toshiba DVD/VCR Recorder With DivX (D-VR7) : DVD Recorder/VCR Combination - Future Shop


to record t.v. programs and not using it on the p.c.

I am using a DVD-rw disk and which to play on a regular dvd player.

It is some video which I want to see once and then erase and re-use the DVD-rw.

So do I need to finalize or not , the DVD-rw to play on regular dvd player ?

Thanks.





spunk.funk said:


> *RW* discs need to be *finalized* to be played in another player then the one it was recorded on. What software are you using to Burn your DVD-RW? Put the disc in and open the software and you should be able to *Finalize* it in that software.
> *DVD-R* discs are much easier to work with as they don't need to be *Formatted* before use or *Finalized* before being ejected. They cannot be used again like a *RW* disc can.
> What disc type are you burning your DVD disc as? To play a burned DVD disc on set top player, you must convert the file to *DVD Format*. When you browse the DVD, it should have 2 yellow folders in the root of the disc. *VIDEO_TS *and *AUDIO_TS* if the burned disc does not have this format the DVD player won't recognize it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> *RW* discs need to be *finalized* to be played in another player


If you are converting VHS tapes to DVD, then you have to Finalize the disc in the menu of the DVD recorder. How do I Finalize on a Toshiba D-VR5? | eHow.com
How to Finalize a Disc on a Toshiba DVR | eHow.com


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I am recording t.v. cable channel to DVD recorder using a DVD-rw.

But wish to play it on a regular dvd.



spunk.funk said:


> If you are converting VHS tapes to DVD, then you have to Finalize the disc in the menu of the DVD recorder. How do I Finalize on a Toshiba D-VR5? | eHow.com
> How to Finalize a Disc on a Toshiba DVR | eHow.com


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Unless it has a TV tuner in it to convert the video from the TV singal into a Digital file format that it can transfer to DVD file format and burn to disc it will not be possible. Toshiba DVD/VCR Recorder With DivX (D-VR7) : DVD Recorder/VCR Combination - Future Shop
And no where in the description of the product does it say it supports converting TV signal to a DVD disc.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

At the bottom where it says support it says-

An analog tuner completes the package. Now, you can tune into your favourite analog channels and record your favourite programs onto either VCR or DVD.




spunk.funk said:


> Unless it has a TV tuner in it to convert the video from the TV singal into a Digital file format that it can transfer to DVD file format and burn to disc it will not be possible. Toshiba DVD/VCR Recorder With DivX (D-VR7) : DVD Recorder/VCR Combination - Future Shop
> And no where in the description of the product does it say it supports converting TV signal to a DVD disc.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Read the manual http://support.toshiba.ca/support/ceg/manuals/DVDVCRCombo/DVR7_EN.pdf page 39-40 for recording. and Page 35 for Finalizing a disc.


----------

